# Beth Ditto launches online this Friday!



## Aust99 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.bethdittoatevans.co.uk/
View attachment 84634


Anyone excited for the new Beth Ditto collection at Evans?

It will be launched this Friday, 17/9/10.

I didn't buy anything from the last collection but I do have a few regrets. I will have a good look through it this season. 


So, are you excited?

Did you like the collection last year?

Did you buy anything last year?





http://www.bethdittoatevans.co.uk/


:kiss2:


----------



## sarie (Sep 14, 2010)

weeee! so pumped. i didn't buy anything last year, although i did like a lot of the pieces. cant wait to see aw 10/11!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh....god help my wallet... :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay! Finally it's launching! I wasn't able to buy anything last time though I really did like some of the things she had. I'm hoping I like the stuff this time. And hoping my credit card can withstand the damage if I do like anything. :happy:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Since the link doesn't take me to the current collection, I haven't seen anything new Beth's done for Evans. I love her to death, and love the Gossip, but I have to admit, I was a little underwhelmed with her first collection. A lot of the items were cute to _look_ at, but when I saw them on people, I felt like they didn't really work.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 15, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Since the link doesn't take me to the current collection, I haven't seen anything new Beth's done for Evans. I love her to death, and love the Gossip, but I have to admit, I was a little underwhelmed with her first collection. A lot of the items were cute to _look_ at, but when I saw them on people, I felt like they didn't really work.



The link doesn't go to the current collection because we still need to wait until Friday.

I'm kinda the opposite, I had a love/ hate thing with the collection last year as I found I loved it more on people then in the store/ online. Some of the ladies here bought a few items and I loved what they did with them. I've decided that if I do see something I LOVE, then I'm going to get it this time. 



:kiss2:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh look it's launched on the 17th, I get paid on the 17th.
Is this a coincidence...oh no.
There are no coincidences when it comes to shoppin' 

God, and just how HOT is Beth. :eat2:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's here!!!!!


What do you think????


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am keen on these items... I will stew over the weekend and decide if they are musts for me.


Can't post pics so will post links:
gem and cameo elasticated belt

floral print pocket dress

lace studded ankle boots


Prices are reasonable.... that was something I was keen to see. 


ETA - The belt is already out of stock... lol




:kiss2:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 17, 2010)

this CUTE ass dot dress and all the other dot stuff on the right side over there.

Oh lord. I'm feelin' the fabrics! :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy crap! I love this collection! Dear Gawd I need money! lol. I'm liking that drapey dress/shirt and the lightning bolt dress. The khaki dress is sexy! I'm too short for that, though, seeing as my height from feet to very top of my head is the length of the dress on the dot, lol. I want that cardigan and the shoes the most! 

Yeah... I really love this collection. Gawd, it's so expensive to me, lol. They're all really fairly priced, but not to my budget.


----------



## Tania (Sep 17, 2010)

The floral print dress is okay.

The heart cardigan is okay.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> It's here!!!!!
> 
> 
> What do you think????



Meh. The only thing I like (that's available now and can be seen in close up) is the floral drape dress. I looks great on Beth in the photo, but since my body shape is a bit different from hers, I can't see the dress working on me. I like a drapey top, too, but the one she's got here is just fugly, imo. Sure, it looks kind of dramatic if you stand with your arms out like Beth's doing in the photo. But how many of us stand that way all the time? I find those kinds of loosely drapey tops don't really look good on most women.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2010)

So is anyone ordering anything?


----------



## Emma (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm disapointed again. I keep hoping for more rock inspired items but they all seem to be quite cheesy 80s.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Bust Magazine covered it pretty well, and included a little YouTube vid of Beth showig off her threads.

http://www.bust.com/blog/2010/09/23/beth-ditto-collection-for-evans-makes-for-happy-buxom-beauties.html


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

I've ordered the Paris print hanky hem top, and hoping it fits. :wubu:

I'm not sure about the rest of the collection, though. The dresses are lovely, especially the blue velet one, but it doesn't have enough sleeve for me. And I love the leggings too - only problem is the _price_! WTF is going on _there_?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah. The only reason I'm not ordering anything is the price. It's insane for someone overseas! The litte dresses are easily 95$ for me, not including shipping and customs fees! I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## olwen (Sep 26, 2010)

I only like the black top. But what is it with her and polka dots?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose the collection is pretty much inacessible to those overseas - or at least those to whom money matters. It's a shame really. I know it's just a small collection and exclusively sold through Evans, for there isn't much to justify the prices. The materials used especially, considering there's a lot of polyester.

I'd love to buy from Torrid, but alas, the shipping...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 26, 2010)

I know I am not her target audience, but I am really not feeling most of this stuff. That drape dress is frightening.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I just recieved the Paris print hanky hem top in the post this morning, and am wearing it right now!

You can probably tell from my tone that I'm quite pleased with it. Initially putting it on was a real 'WTF?' moment though; the sleeves are very fitted in comparison to the shoulder and chest, though it's a firm, stretchy material. It took a little adjusting to hang right and not _twist_, as it were, but it is now absurdly comfortable.

And, best of all, it looks great! Even my parents exclaimed how nice it was without me having to ask what they thought, which is a good sign coming from them.

Lengthwise, I'm 5'10" (size 22) and it comes down to just below mid-thigh on me, covering my bum well. You could even wear it with tights if you were veeery careful, haha. The weave material with the pattern is floaty without being too light, though I'm being careful about sitting on it, as it does appear to crease easily.

I'll post a picture of me in it later in this thread!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohhh.. yes. Please do! I'm keen to see what it looks like on you as I'm a similar build by the sounds, I'm 6' and a size UK 22/24.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

Apologies for the Headless Fatty approach, but I've had an allergic reaction to GHD heat protection spray that I'm not entirely proud of; plus, I've been out all day and look absolutely _knackered_.

So this is the Paris print hanky hem top from Evans I promised to post! Not much variety in my poses, I know, but it gives you an estimate on what it looks like on an actual person. I'm size 22, 5'10" for reference.















Yes, no, maybe? Tell me what you think!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

OH EM GEE!!!

yes. Yes. YES. YESS!!

you pull it off like a pro!

:smitten:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you very much, Mishty! Am grinning like a loon right now. 

Trying to take those photographs has given me a whole lot of respect for those girls who do fashion blogs and take their own portraits. It's damn hard running back and forth for the timer...


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Apologies for the Headless Fatty approach, but I've had an allergic reaction to GHD heat protection spray that I'm not entirely proud of; plus, I've been out all day and look absolutely _knackered_.
> 
> So this is the Paris print hanky hem top from Evans I promised to post! Not much variety in my poses, I know, but it gives you an estimate on what it looks like on an actual person. I'm size 22, 5'10" for reference.
> 
> ...



You look great. I had to check the site to see the detail on the top... It's well cute! 


On other items, the dress I wanted, the floral one with pockets, has sold out.... dammit!! 

My fault though.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah yeah, I tried getting a better shot of the print up close, but the flash bounced off the material a little too much for it to be clear. So I linked the Evans site instead so people could reference.

And some things always sell out so fast in Beth's collections! I'm not sure there's anything else I want from it though. It's not the most versatile collection...


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of that online but I really like the look of it on. I might have to treat myself, just let me know if whenever you're in stoke so we don't look like evans twins haha.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 28, 2010)

I too will now be buying the Paris print top when i get paid on Thursday! Amy - you are indeed amazing!


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> I too will now be buying the Paris print top when i get paid on Thursday! Amy - you are indeed amazing!



Isn't she? That top does look amazing too. I'll be buying it when it goes on sale (coz its too costly for a poorbo like me now)


----------



## olwen (Sep 28, 2010)

I totally bought the blue velvet dress and I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Aaaw, thank you ladies. :wubu:

And I like the look of that blue velvet drape dress too, Olwen! Unfortunately I don't think it would look very nice on me - I'm a pear, and with it coming down to the thigh I'd look like a Christmas bauble. I wish Beth designed more A-line stuff (excluding the heart print tunic. I'd look a little too pleased about life in that).


----------



## olwen (Sep 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aaaw, thank you ladies. :wubu:
> 
> And I like the look of that blue velvet drape dress too, Olwen! Unfortunately I don't think it would look very nice on me - I'm a pear, and with it coming down to the thigh I'd look like a Christmas bauble. I wish Beth designed more A-line stuff (excluding the heart print tunic. I'd look a little too pleased about life in that).



Beth Ditto is also pear shaped plus she's short. She is wearing the dress with the giant flowers, which is the same cut as the velvet dress and she looks fabulous in it. You probably would too. I'm not pear shaped and I'm hoping it will look great on me anyway.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 5, 2010)

The only thing I even remotely like in this collection is the floral print denim skirt and it's not something I'd consider buying.. the floral print dress is okay too. I was disappointed in the collection last time but I personally feel it went in an even worse direction. The heart print stuff.. yikes.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Argh, they don't stock the Beth Ditto stuff in my local Evans. Am ordering the Paris top online, but I wanted to try it on & buy it NOW (well, like, 30mins ago). Poo.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Argh, they don't stock the Beth Ditto stuff in my local Evans. Am ordering the Paris top online, but I wanted to try it on & buy it NOW (well, like, 30mins ago). Poo.



There's not a scrap of the Beth stuff in mine either; though I suspect neighbouring Birmingham probably does... still, not good enough! You should be alright though, Ginge. It's one of those tops that can't fail to fit!

(And it's also reassuring I'm not the only person wanting to buy it.)


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah hopefully it'll be alright...I always find Evans sizing a bit weird though. I never seem to be the size that I am usually! I think it's that i'm proportioned wrong for their stuff...the waist/crotch/length is hardly ever in the right place. :s

Oh well, ordered now! Can always send it back.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah hopefully it'll be alright...I always find Evans sizing a bit weird though. I never seem to be the size that I am usually! I think it's that i'm proportioned wrong for their stuff...the waist/crotch/length is hardly ever in the right place. :s
> 
> Oh well, ordered now! Can always send it back.



It probably wouldn't be so angsty to order their stuff (considering you're right, the sizing is hit and miss) if the postage was free like the returns! Having to pay a fiver to get it pisses me off when I end up sending it back anyway...


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah hopefully it'll be alright...I always find Evans sizing a bit weird though. I never seem to be the size that I am usually! I think it's that i'm proportioned wrong for their stuff...the waist/crotch/length is hardly ever in the right place. :s
> 
> Oh well, ordered now! Can always send it back.



I can go between a 22 and a 32 in evans. Go figure! lol Its a fucking shit shop. I hate pretty much every peice they stock.*


*has been looking for something to buy.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Their jeans are awful, I think. When I see Crystal and Laura and all the other Evans models wearing them, I just wonder how many bulldog clips they've got on their bum keeping those jeans the right shape... their bras also suck.

And were you looking for something party-esque by any chance, Em?  Check out ASOS's Curve range. I have my eye on a smock dress to wear with wet-look leggings...


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Their jeans are awful, I think. When I see Crystal and Laura and all the other Evans models wearing them, I just wonder how many bulldog clips they've got on their bum keeping those jeans the right shape... their bras also suck.
> 
> And were you looking for something party-esque by any chance, Em?  Check out ASOS's Curve range. I have my eye on a smock dress to wear with wet-look leggings...



You can't wear wet look leggings lol And no I haven't *sulks*


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Their jeans are awful, I think. When I see Crystal and Laura and all the other Evans models wearing them, I just wonder how many bulldog clips they've got on their bum keeping those jeans the right shape... their bras also suck.
> 
> And were you looking for something party-esque by any chance, Em?  Check out ASOS's Curve range. I have my eye on a smock dress to wear with wet-look leggings...



I agree their jeans are horrendous.... they never fit me right. I went to new look for jeans when I lived in the UK. Also, their bras gave me pointy boobs.. lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL, Emma. Watch me try!

And I know what you mean about the pointy-boob bras, Nat... what shape do Evans think women's boobs are, exactly? Being fat doesn't necessarily equal huge, ballooning bazookas with mole hills for nipples... (nice image, that)

And unfortunately the Inspire range for New Look has hit rock bottom as of late.  I just stick to Littlewoods for jeans now.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have ordered the floral dress with pockets.... took ages to restock in my size... Squee!! So excited!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I have ordered the floral dress with pockets.... took ages to restock in my size... Squee!! So excited!!



Ooooh, you'll post pictures, won't you? I'm never sure how Beth's dresses are going to hang on anybody but her. She's got a great body, but she's unique!

I already think it's going to look great on you, though.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Oct 11, 2010)

Used to love Evans but I remember them doing a lot more colour? They do have some nice pieces though, I like the top Amy, the print is cool!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the damn dress... Evans stop tracking the order once it leaves the UK... It's been a week since it left now, 9 working days.... I'ma getting nervous.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm still waiting for the damn dress... Evans stop tracking the order once it leaves the UK... It's been a week since it left now, 9 working days.... I'ma getting nervous.



I'm sure it'll get there soon, Nat. My dad used to ship to Australia when he did eBay and the responses he got for posting time were really varied - sometimes 7 days, sometimes almost a month! You'll get it, I'm sure. Evans wouldn't risk their reputation by not taking care with International orders.

Don't forget to post pics when it does arrive!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's arrived....


I will post pics tomorrow... Bed now.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 25, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> It's arrived....
> 
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow... Bed now.



Gosh darn, Nat! I saw you'd posted here and got all excited, thinking the pics were up.  Well, it'll have to be a Tuesday treat! Looking forward to them!


----------



## lozonloz (Oct 25, 2010)

I just got some stuff!

Mainly excited about the cape and the lace studded ankle books. 

Pics may follw with me in them or not depending on if I find a camera, in the meantime....

BOOTS!

(My cross dressing flatmate is actually helping me abit with these as he wants to borrow them. Same size feet )


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 26, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> I just got some stuff!
> 
> Mainly excited about the cape and the lace studded ankle books.
> 
> ...



We would love to see some pics...


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok... so I got the flower dress from Evans, arrived on Monday. Despite being really hot here and I'm exhausted from work, I couldn't go to sleep with out trying it on and taking pics for you Amy...:kiss2:

My verdict - It's lovely, but is it lovely on me?? I might be having a blagh week but I'm not feeling it.. I realise I need to wear tights with it (I ordered some so they actually fit me.. yay UK plus size fashion) as it's a tad short because I'm so tall (6' foot). I envision it with one of my new pairs of shoes... I tried it with a belt and will post pics of it too.. 
View attachment 86442


View attachment 86443


View attachment 86444

FWI... Its really hard to take full body pics with a shitty camera, on your own... I need a full length mirror. 


:kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 26, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... so I got the flower dress from Evans, arrived on Monday. Despite being really hot here and I'm exhausted from work, I couldn't go to sleep with out trying it on and taking pics for you Amy...:kiss2:
> 
> My verdict - It's lovely, but is it lovely on me?? I might be having a blagh week but I'm not feeling it.. I realise I need to wear tights with it (I ordered some so they actually fit me.. yay UK plus size fashion) as it's a tad short because I'm so tall (6' foot). I envision it with one of my new pairs of shoes... I tried it with a belt and will post pics of it too..
> View attachment 86442
> ...



LOL, I hear you on the annoyance of taking full-length self-portraits. Running back and forth for the timer is a bitch.

But I _love _this on you, Nat! I think you are indeed having a blaugh week, because this works so well on you! It does awesome things for your hourglass, and it works with and without the belt! It also really shows off your legs, and I love the casual touch the pockets add to a dress that can be used for formal occassions. It of course depends on how you still feel in a week's time, but it is perfect on you, Nat - the kind of dress made for your figure! :bow: plus, the colours look great with your blonde hair and complexion.

Thumbs up, and rep for you!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Lovely...


----------



## kayrae (Oct 28, 2010)

I didn't realize you were so tall, Aust99. I honestly thought you got it tailored for that vavavooooom! Love that dress on you. I think it looks good with or without the belt.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Kayrae... I am burgeoning on giantess.. lol 


Has anyone else bought anything from the line that they would like to review or post pics of?


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Posted this in the special deals thread, but must post here too...


Musings of a Fatshionista posted on Facebook : Get up to 30% off EVERYTHING at Evans (including the Beth Ditto collex)! Also don't forget to use the extra 20% off code - EVXM378 - to get up to 50% off your order!on Wednesday


----------



## velia (Oct 28, 2010)

The khaki jersey maxi dress is kinda to die for, though I do wish it were a more slinky material.


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 30, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 86443
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that dress is amazing and it looks REALLY good on you!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

velia said:


> The khaki jersey maxi dress is kinda to die for, though I do wish it were a more slinky material.



I was really torn between the khaki dress and the black maxi dress, but finally decided on the black. I have a tiny bit of buyer's regret for passing on the khaki though.. wish I could justify buying both.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 30, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> that dress is amazing and it looks REALLY good on you!!



Thanks... I had a friend try the dress on last night, she is 5'4 and it looked perfect on her... like it was supposed to.. lol Gave her a wicked hourglass shape too... she wanted to take it home. lol


----------



## velia (Oct 31, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I was really torn between the khaki dress and the black maxi dress, but finally decided on the black. I have a tiny bit of buyer's regret for passing on the khaki though.. wish I could justify buying both.



Ooh, if you'd be down, I'd love to see pics! I liked it in both colors as well, but decided if I could get my hands on it, I'd prefer it in khaki as I own a couple black dresses already.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 2, 2010)

ok....someone is selling the beth ditto dress that Nat has online.......starting at $12.....I can't helppppp myselfffff. damnit.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 2, 2010)

DO IT!!!!!!!










:kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 2, 2010)

ok.....i bid on it. I'll go up to $25 bucks i reckon, need to keep a limit! It's still got 6 days left on it, I reckon it'll go for a lot!


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can get it for $25, thats still a steal... I'm jealous if you do... I have my fingers crossed... I want to see you in it.

p.s. how tall are you?? lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm 5'8", so will be interested to see the length. I have a feeling it'll be shorter than i'll be comfortable with, but will wear it with thick tights if i do get it


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2010)

Im not keen, but I think Evans definately needs a revamp, their clothes are getting a bit old womanish


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 3, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> Im not keen, but I think Evans definately needs a revamp, their clothes are getting a bit old womanish



I think it would do them a huuuuuge favour to show their clothes on a model, I find it hard to imagine on myself without that


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 14, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> ok.....i bid on it. I'll go up to $25 bucks i reckon, need to keep a limit! It's still got 6 days left on it, I reckon it'll go for a lot!



Did you get it?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 14, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Did you get it?



nope  some arsehole outbid me in the last SEVEN SECONDS! Probably a good thing, I reckon I would be a bit uncomfortable with the length (too short)


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 15, 2010)

Were you watching at the end of the auction?? I'm sure another one will come up soon. I was surprised by the length so some other girls are sure to be. 


I saw it on there, wasn't it too big for you anyway? It was the same size as the one I got... I thought you were a lot smaller than me. 



Also, I wore my dress out for my birthday, styled with a black blazer and black stirrup leggings. I wore heels... I thought I was rocking it but didn't get any compliments.. lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 15, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Were you watching at the end of the auction?? I'm sure another one will come up soon. I was surprised by the length so some other girls are sure to be.
> 
> 
> I saw it on there, wasn't it too big for you anyway? It was the same size as the one I got... I thought you were a lot smaller than me.
> ...




I'm sure you looked brilliant!

I was keen on it even though it was a size too big- i figured I could belt it in at the waist. Feeling pretty frumpy these days, so not sure i would have worn it anyway. :/


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 18, 2010)

So Evans are having a sale..... among other work essentials, I managed to pick up something fun for me that happens to be in the Beth Ditto range... I got the Oversized Hanky Hem top for 15 pounds... plus 25% OFF.... Result!!! 



View attachment 87399









Fashionfix is the code for the 25% off.. TODAY only!:kiss2:


----------



## kayrae (Nov 18, 2010)

The result I want is to see you wearing it


----------

